# need wooden rim



## lh4x4 (Oct 2, 2007)

wanted - need 28 inch wooden rim to finish a 1899 Gormully & Jeffery Rambler bicycle


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2007)

i might have a guy that has one for sale I'll check with him tomorrow 
how much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Langsmer (Nov 6, 2007)

Try Brown Cycles in Grand Junction CO. I used to work there, and he usually has a few used and NOS wood rims. I'm not sure if he wants to sell them though. Ask for Chris Brown, and let him know what you are using them for. The number is (970) 245 - 7939.

-Luke M.


----------



## lh4x4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks - I was able to come up with a rim.


----------



## lh4x4 (Nov 29, 2007)

militarymonark said:


> i might have a guy that has one for sale I'll check with him tomorrow
> how much are you willing to pay?



I was able to get one thanks anyway


----------



## fonsu33 (Jun 30, 2008)

visiten este enlace:

www.cerchiinlegnoghisallo.com


----------

